# Let's See Those Ever-Changing Roans!



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy Cow! Are you sure nobody's switching out horses on you? 
she looks really different! I know roans are notorious for such, I don't own one so I can't contribute but I can't wait to see who posts.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My 6 year old AQHA mare Rosie in the summer









Then in the winter


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My bay roan sabino mare in the summer.








And in the winter, taken just a few days ago, eating next to her sabino colt.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's my Cascade in the Winter, for the record, that white is not part of her coloring, LOL










And this is her in Summer


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is Briquette, she is about 5 yrs old.
Early spring colors








Late Winter









summer








And being a pest in the late spring








She is almost Black right now... you almost can't tell she is a blue roan.


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

My baby doesn't even look like the same horse. Of course, she's gotten bigger because she's not even 2 yet!

Summer: 








Winter:


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

My old man isn't as roan as they come, but he is none the less.

This fall









Last summer









Butt









Winter








winter butt


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

A few of Spice


















And one taken tonight with my phone (not the best quality)


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

My Fayde girl. I'll have to get a current one tomorrow and add it, but here is March, June and October.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

My few spot strawberry roan appy mare Nellie (R.I.P).. I cant find her winter pics, but because her spots were so few and tiny, in winter she looked completely white with really only her coloured knees to give her away lol


----------

